# Aftermarket for the Diesel



## dustinz85 (Jun 28, 2017)

Have been cruising around this forum for a while now (and others as well) looking for some options for my '17 to no avail.

Bought my 6 speed cruze last summer and have loved every mile of it. Currently, have about 30k on it now with absolutely no issues and getting about 53 mpg on average.

I come from the pickup diesel world with a wide variety of options for the aftermarket for diesel engines and i have an itch for this car but have came up with nothing.

I would like to start with some type of intake for this car to free up the bottom end some but have found nothing but a KN filter for these. (No way am i buying one of those).

So I was wondering if anyone here knew of any options for the performance aftermarket for this car. Patiently waiting for OZ to get the EFI unlock for this so that i can get this car breathing like it should.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There's not a ton out for the Gen 2 cars as of yet.

Only slightly more available for the Gen 1s, including the delete tune/downpipe. Magnaflow, supposedly, is working on an exhaust - but given the specs seem to sound...exactly like the stock one, I don't much see the point, other than maybe flanges/bolts that don't rust apart.


----------



## 70rallye (Oct 22, 2018)

*Stock Air Filter RESTRICTED*

Look inside your air filter and you'll see a restrictor built into it that limits how fast air can get thru it...They charge you how much for that stock filter and it's 75% restricted inside...since not much is offered for Gen2 the K&N filter is your only option...It gets rid of the restrictor, makes a noticeable difference and is washable/reusable so no more expensive filter changes...I was surprised at how much you could feel the difference on the bottom end and MPGs picked up a bit too...The stock pre-filter will fit onto the K&N also...I kept the stock filter just in case I needed to visit the Dealership...






Stock filter- 6 inches of filter






Restrictor inside-limits air flow from 4 inches of the filter-Why have the big filter of it can't be used-






K&N lets you use the entire filter and is washable...no more expensive filter changes...Stock pre-filter fits K&N...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I expected the Foggy Bottom Boys to be more informed. 

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central

TLDR: K&N is great marketing but terrible filtration.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I'll never use a K&N filter. More flow allows more dirt. If you oil it too much the oil works it's way to the mass air flow sensor. Then the sensor gets oiled up and the dirt that gets past the filter attaches itself to the mass air flow sensor. Modern engines are tuned and using a filter like K&N will not make a difference. The computer always regulates the fuel and air flow. Unless you tune an engine it won't make a positive difference. Some claim they notice a difference but what most don't realize is when you install a new filter chances are the old one is dirty and probably restricted with dirt and debris. K&N should place a complimentary can of Mass Air Flow sensor cleaner in every air filter they sell.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

K&n filters are good. 

The oil type I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Diesels are not like gasoline engines which use the stoichiometric ratio. Diesels make power based on IQ. Increasing airflow does NOTHING to increase power on a diesel.

Also if you care about your engine a K&N is the worst thing you can do. All high flow filters allow silicon and abrasive particles to pass through.

Edited to add: A K&N has also led to numerous DPF failures in VW TDIs as it alters the MAF reading. No Bueno.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

dustinz85 said:


> I would like to start with some type of intake for this car to free up the bottom end some


The "bottom end" of torque is anything below about 1,500 RPM when the compressor isn't making any boost. From there torque quickly climbs to peak from 2,000-4,000 RPM. There isn't anything to be gained at "the bottom end" because the engine just isn't breathing enough to have the turbocharger operating anywhere on the compressor map. There is no airflow to free up that will help that.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> If you oil it too much the oil works it's way to the mass air flow sensor.


The last car I owned (2009 Hyundai Accent) didn't have a MAF. It used speed/density for fuel injection.

Do the diesel cars have a MAF?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> The last car I owned (2009 Hyundai Accent) didn't have a MAF. It used speed/density for fuel injection.
> 
> Do the diesel cars have a MAF?


No MAF sensor on the diesel but there’s a MAP sensor, more HERE

CORRECTION: There IS a MAF sensor on the Diesel...my bad. I’ve never had a problem with the MAF sensor but I did pull the MAP sensor once and it was carboned up pretty bad.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am always amazed how individuals with zero engineering experience think they know way more than the engineers that design a car or truck which is a complex machine. Good grief


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am always amazed how individuals with zero engineering experience think they know way more than the engineers that design a car or truck which is a complex machine. Good grief


Repeated for emphasis.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

IndyDiesel said:


> the engineers that design a car or truck


Just as a defense to aftermarket tuners, OEM engineers have different goals.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am always amazed how individuals with zero engineering experience think they know way more than the engineers that design a car or truck which is a complex machine. Good grief


The automotive design engineers aren't perfect and the aftermarket has some smart folks with engineering experience too. Exhibit A: The VW TDI P2015 Manifold Fix. Bad engineering by the OEM and a simple, inexpensive fix from the aftermarket that even an infrequent wrench-turner like me could install.

I had an OEM TRD air filter in my Corolla. It's basically an K&N-type oiled filter branded and supplied by the same folks that engineered the car. I guess that makes it OK? I'm not a huge fan of the oiled air filters, but it did seem to help my Corolla a little. It was much easier to stall before I swapped out the air filter.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> The automotive design engineers aren't perfect and the aftermarket has some smart folks with engineering experience too. Exhibit A: The VW TDI P2015 Manifold Fix. Bad engineering by the OEM and a simple, inexpensive fix from the aftermarket that even an infrequent wrench-turner like me could install.
> 
> I had an OEM TRD air filter in my Corolla. It's basically an K&N-type oiled filter branded and supplied by the same folks that engineered the car. I guess that makes it OK? I'm not a huge fan of the oiled air filters, but it did seem to help my Corolla a little. It was much easier to stall before I swapped out the air filter.


I should state about Oem engineering VW doesn’t apply to my theory. VW engineers cheated our emission laws on purpose by design. So to use Kevin O’Leary words, VW is dead to me.

I stand by my claim, the aftermarket folks only exist because people buy there claims of things being better and the “feel” it is better with little to no scientific evidence. It’s a free country everyone can do as they wish.

I refuse to spend my hard earned money on reprogramming my cars computer or changing filtration of the car, I have so much more important things to do in life than that. I have had three Cruzes and they are great little cars but they are not high performance cars in anyway shape or form.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I should state about Oem engineering VW doesn’t apply to my theory. VW engineers cheated our emission laws on purpose by design. So to use Kevin O’Leary words, VW is dead to me.


As a computer programmer, I thought what they did was pretty slick. Wrong, yes, but pretty neat from an engineering perspective. My buyback Jetta is still my favorite car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

There isn’t anything “slick” about cheating on emissions and harming everyone in the USA and maybe the world and done by one of the worlds largest auto companies “by design and intentional”


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

johnmo said:


> As a computer programmer, I thought what they did was pretty slick. Wrong, yes, but pretty neat from an engineering perspective. My buyback Jetta is still my favorite car.


For the first generation of non-compliant VWs it was cheating because their NOx absorber strategy didn't work. They had cars without urea injection and it didn't work, so they cheated.

For the second generation of cars they had urea injection that could work, and I can't figure out why they continued to cheat. The only thing gained was a lower rate of DEF being consumed.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

IndyDiesel said:


> harming everyone in the USA and maybe the world


Hyperbole much? LOL.

Show me a single person in the USA or the world that has been impacted by what VW did. No one can find a single person affected.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Hyperbole much? LOL.
> 
> Show me a single person in the USA or the world that has been impacted by what VW did. No one can find a single person affected.


My last comment on this subject. I take the air I breathe and water I drink seriously. When an auto manufacturer cheats on emission by design and intentionally I am going to call them out on it. I will NEVER buy any of there stuff ever, new or used. It’s my choice and honestly I do not give a SH*T what you think about it or anyone else for that matter.

I am tired of this attitude that what a person does or whatever on this delete subject. This isn’t one person intentionally breaking emission laws which I think sucks, this is a manufacture as big as VW doing it, if you don’t think that’s a big deal or can harm the public then you and I just disagree.

There isn’t a way to prove what VW did harm to anyone, you know that, but I can promise you their actions are harmful. We live in a society with emission laws for the benefit of the public.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Any chance you live in CA? 

While I am the owner of two diesel cars, if one was really ultra concerned about the environment, a diesel, wouldnt be the first choice. Clean diesel is sorta like clean coal. Still plenty of mid 80's clunkers on the road to more than make up for anything that would come out of the tail pipe of all the cheating VW diesels that were produced.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

cdccjohnson said:


> Still plenty of mid 80's clunkers on the road to more than make up for anything that would come out of the tail pipe of all the cheating VW diesels that were produced.


A few years back my state (Illinois) entirely exempted pre-1996 vehicles from emissions testing. Without OBD-II it used to require putting those vehicles on rollers for emissions testing. Eventually the vehicle fleet turned over enough that there are so few pre-1996 vehicles out there (and slowly diminishing every day) that it wasn't worth testing them.

California is not a salt state. There are lots more rust-free vehicles there that are older and polluting quite a bit.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

My state (KY) has never had any sort of emissions regulations or test since I've been alive(1990). 

If they tried that now there would be alot of people without a way to get to work or anywhere. **** I wouldn't have been able to drive anything I've owned up until I bought my Cruze. The 2 Dodge pickups I drove for the last 12 years didnt have a catalytic converter. One that currently own still doesnt. 

As soon as a egr and dpf delete is available I'll be online throwing money to whoever has it.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

cdccjohnson said:


> While I am the owner of two diesel cars, if one was really ultra concerned about the environment, a diesel, wouldnt be the first choice. Clean diesel is sorta like clean coal.


It kind of depends on what you're worried about. Diesel is better than gasoline for CO2 and worse than gasoline for NOx. Diesel used to be worse for soot, but DPFs seem to have almost entirely mitigated that.

On balance, I think diesel is the better environmental choice because it is overall more efficient and NOx isn't as bad as CO2, especially in the very low amounts allowed by current regulations. An EPA-compliant diesel really is ridiculously "clean" especially when compared to emissions standards from just 10 or 15 years ago.



HondaTech2016 said:


> My state (KY) has never had any sort of emissions regulations or test since I've been alive(1990).
> 
> If they tried that now there would be alot of people without a way to get to work or anywhere. **** I wouldn't have been able to drive anything I've owned up until I bought my Cruze. The 2 Dodge pickups I drove for the last 12 years didnt have a catalytic converter. One that currently own still doesnt.
> 
> As soon as a egr and dpf delete is available I'll be online throwing money to whoever has it.


The Louisville area used to have an emissions test. We had to do it in southern Indiana too -- probably under a metro area agreement. I don't know if they still have the test. We haven't lived there since the late 1990s.

As for the rest of the state, we're generally too rural for automotive emissions to add up to much of an issue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

johnmo said:


> On balance, I think diesel is the better environmental choice because it is overall more efficient and NOx isn't as bad as CO2, especially in the very low amounts allowed by current regulations. An EPA-compliant diesel really is ridiculously "clean" especially when compared to emissions standards from just 10 or 15 years ago.


The biggest problem is that almost none of the cars actually meet those NOx standards in real-world driving. Testing in Europe has revealed that cars without the built-in cheating like VW still don't meet the NOx standards as they do during test conditions.


----------

